# random pics on my work computer



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

o i forgot to kinda tell each story...

1. best freind from high school who races pro snow-cross
2. my brothers 4x4'ing
3. massive cougar my boss's brother in law shot
4. all my guy freinds from grad(blind in the middle is my cousin who past away last x-mas)
5. my dog harley
6. Raft mountain in my home town
7. water falls in my home town
8. my sled
9. me infront of the vegerville egg
10. water falls in my home town..


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I found some!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pic 1 : OUr big snow im MI
Pic 2 :Me about 7 years ago
pic 3 :My horse cake
Pic 4 :My uncle mikey & his salmon he caught up north.
Pic 5 : Dug trying to steel Buddys bone
Pic 6 :My dads 3ft pike he caught it weighs 24 pounds(i helped lol).
Pic 7 : My dads cut when the pike bit him (owwww)


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

NicoleS11, I am so jealous of you! I so badly want to live out west, but I'm stuck in stinky old southern ontario. Near Toronto, acually. 
I'll post some pics in a minute, I just have to find some lol.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's some of mine, they were just kinda laying around on my desktop and such.
David Archuleta at this radio station charity event thing








Myself with Mike and Alex (David Archuleta's guitar and bass player XD)








Barn road








Hiking trail


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

well those are from my home town in BC. Im in Alberta now which i consider very stinky as well! But i do miss BC..when i lived there i didnt even realize how lucky i was...i cant beleive all that was in my back yard..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

What breed is the black dog?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Cougar photo made me sad.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Rissa said:


> Cougar photo made me sad.


 
i know but look at the size of that thing!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

At first I didn't believe it was real because of how huge it was. Hopefully it didn't have any cubs to tend to or anything.


I have some weird crap on my computer.





















Krampus. <3









Yummmmmmm Dr. Cullen. 




















YUMMM Furio...









DEXTER... <3 <3 <3




















Last one. Bwhahaha. I'm done.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> What breed is the black dog?


black lab mixed with wolf.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

First is Shelby when she was a baby I love the expression on her face!
2nd is Justice right after we got him he was 6 months old
3rd...a random pic that my kids say is so true about me


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG! that is the cuttest pic of that puppy!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

NicoleS11 said:


> OMG! that is the cuttest pic of that puppy!


Mine? if so thanks

here she is mad at me cause she is on restricted activity per the vet the day after being spayed so she's tied out for some fresh air and to do her well you know lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

NicoleS11 said:


> o i forgot to kinda tell each story...
> 
> 1. best freind from high school who races pro snow-cross
> 2. my brothers 4x4'ing
> ...


I used to work out of the Vegreville hospital (across the egg), on the ambulance :wink:


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Rissa - Mmmm Dr.Cullen is right : )


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awww I love the doggie ones!!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> I used to work out of the Vegreville hospital (across the egg), on the ambulance :wink:


O really? A freind of mine grew up out there so we used to go spend weekends on her parents farm and just help out with sorting the cows and stuff like that. Then we would go party it up at night cause the bar is actually really fun out there. I cant imagine working there would be very much fun tho...


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

EternalSun said:


> Rissa - Mmmm Dr.Cullen is right : )



You can have him when I'm done, lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy crap, you're were a big 6 year old, Morganshow! 
Your snow picture made me sad. I just realized today was my last day of school and there is still snow on the ground haha

Rissa, your last photo/clip made me lol


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i know that one made me laugh pretty hard to!


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Cougar photo made me sad.



me too. i just love cats in general


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Holy crap, you're were a big 6 year old, Morganshow!
> Your snow picture made me sad. I just realized today was my last day of school and there is still snow on the ground haha
> 
> Rissa, your last photo/clip made me lol





NicoleS11 said:


> i know that one made me laugh pretty hard to!



lol, oh no you've opened a flood gate.









































If you get the reference to this, you're awesome.








Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Montion.



I gotta warn you, while I'm posting these I am laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes. So if I spell things worse than usual that's why.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

AND I'm done.


----------



## xDressageDivAx (Apr 28, 2009)

My cousin hangin with Amy Winehouse :O










Random Unicorn picture










A random dress up night out hitting the nightclubs (im on the left)











My puppy wearing glasses











My puppy in her coat lol


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Amy Winehouse used to be so pretty. Not that that beehive was nice, that doesn't suit anyone. Cracked out or sober.

I never cared for her music but she did (or does?) have a nice voice.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ya she is a mess. Who ever told her that her hair looks good should be shot...


----------

